# Diagnostic Laparoscopy & Endometrial Biopsy



## coderguy1939

Prior to doing a diagnostic laparoscopy (49320) the doctor dilated the patient's cervix and did an endometrial biopsy.  58120 specifically does not include dilation of the cervix.  Anyone have a suggestion for coding this procedure?  Thanks.


----------



## sadamcik

*58120 vs 58100*

58120 is a dialation and curretage so it DOES include dilating the cervix.  I think you are referring to 58100 which is an endometrial biopsy without cervical dilation.  I spent 20+ yrs in OB/GYN and we always coded the 58100 for endometrial biopsy.  Code 57800 is for dilation alone, however CCI edits considers it a component of the 58100 code.  I would just bill the 58100 and not try for a separate dilation code.


----------



## coderguy1939

Yes, you're right, I meant 58100.  The question is can you use that code if the doctor dilates the cervix when the description of the procedure states without dilation?


----------

